# At what age did you stop getting carded when buying alcohol?



## komorikun

At what age did you stop getting carded when buying alcohol? Is the general policy to card anyone that looks under 25 or under 30?


----------



## smt074

In alcohol stores somewhere in my 30s (although a few still occassionally card me). I'm 37 now. I still always get carded in bars but I think most of them have a policy of carding everyone. I could probably pass for late 20s/early 30s but def not 21 .


----------



## CeilingStarer

Legal age is 18 here. I haven't been asked for ID since age 20.


----------



## David777

komorikun said:


> At what age did you stop getting carded when buying alcohol? Is the general policy to card anyone that looks under 25 or under 30?


Because I get carded about 99% of the time, I once asked the cashier about it and she said that if someone looks under 25 that they have to card you.


----------



## Lasair

Same goes here - for alcohol I get cared all the time - all 3 times lol - but going into night clubs I don't get asked at all anymore


----------



## Talgonite

When I worked at the grocery store the rule was to card anyone who looked under 35.

I'm 28 and get carded all the time. It usually comes with a comment about how I don't look my age. Hooray?


----------



## lucyinthesky

When I have id with me I don't really get asked. But when I don't have any I do a stupidly guilty face and the cashier usually looks at me for about a minute before finally asking for it.

But I don't go out drinking and rarely buy it anyway...


----------



## InOHIO

I work at a grocery store and agree with Talgonite, I always card people, even if they look 35, sometimes if they look older. However, I find many places don't follow this policy. I don't buy alcohol much, but anytime I do, I get carded, but I'm 23, so I am hoping I will still get carded for a few years or so,  lol


----------



## erasercrumbs

I'm too square to buy booze. I did get carded for buying a violent video game when I was 26, though.


----------



## rdrr

I pretty much have never gotten carded, unless it was out of state where they are more strict as to card anyone buying alcohol.


----------



## millenniumman75

I got carded a few months ago....for apple cider :lol. No joke!


----------



## melissa75

I almost always get carded. I think the main reason is that it's just required of the cashier/bartender/waiter, etc.


----------



## kiirby

I work at a bar and it's our policy to card anyone who looks under 25, and that's pretty much a standard for most places here. Worth mentioning that the drinking age is 18. I don't usually bother, though. I just feel really awkward asking, as if it's a massive invasion of their privacy. Don't really get too many teenies there, though. Probably for the best.


----------



## Stormclouds

I stopped getting carded about 10 years ago, and I'm 47 now, so I guess that's not too bad :wink.


----------



## Double Indemnity

An excerpt from Adam Carolla's book:

_A couple years back, I was at the Phoenix airport bar. It was empty except for one heavy-set, gray bearded, grizzled guy who looked like he just rode his donkey into town after a long day of panning for silver in them thar hills. He ordered a Jack Daniels straight up, and that's when I overheard the young guy with the earring behind the bar asking him if he had ID. At first the old sea captain just laughed. But the guy with the twinkle in his ear asked again. At this point it became apparent that he was serious. Dan Haggerty's dad fired back, "You've got to be kidding me, son." The bartender replied, "New policy. Everyone has to show their ID." Then I watched Burl Ives reluctantly reach into his dungarees and pull out his military identification card from World War II.

_It sort of summarizes everything he feels is wrong with our society. I would have to agree with him.


----------



## Bon

The last time I was carded I was 34. I Loved it.


----------



## nerdybunny

I got carded for cigarettes on my 38th birthday. I was happy to show my ID - 18 with 20 years experience!


----------



## LynnNBoys

I stopped getting carded regularly when I was 35-37. I do still get carded now and then but it's mostly because they require everyone to show ID (like going in a bar).


----------



## Amocholes

I think I was 36 the last time. I was carded when I was 27 when I went out for pizza with my parents. The waiter who carded me wasn't even old enough to serve alcohol. He could take the order but by Ohio law could not carry the pitcher to the table.


----------



## Blawnka

I'm 19, and never been carded because I live in a tiny town where everyone knows everyone.


----------



## Hello22

Ya a good bit, most of the time i dont mind.

But theres one supermarket i lived near last year and they wouldnt accept my drivers license or my outdated student card. the only thing they would accept is a passport :con but i never bring my passport out with me.


----------



## Adam81980

I got carded at the gas station for a free book of matches last week and other times, too. I'm 31 years old. I've even been denied when trying to use a passport issued by the federal government when I didn't have my license a few times when I've purchased alcohol. They wanted state I.D!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I remember my 19th birthday, my friend and I went to The Beer Store(yes, that is its name), and I was all ready to show my ID but the dude working didn't even ask for it...cause he kinda knew me. Small town...

But I don't drink anymore. However, I still get carded for lottery tickets, rolling papers and lighters.


----------



## IcedOver

I've been carded maybe twice when I went to casinos, but I believe this last happened about two years ago.


----------



## littlemisshy

prob in my late 20s. (In australia the legal limit is 18 yrs old) I used to get annoyed/embarrassed by it but now I'm even more annoyed when I DONt get asked as it means I am really looking my age:roll


----------



## MsDaisy

I was carded about a year ago. I was like..."Can't you see the grey hair?". I think places are just required to card everyone. It frustrated me, because I had to go back out to the car to get it.


----------



## swim

In Italy there's no such thing. In theory minors can purchase alcohol in any store, anytime.


----------



## tutliputli

I'm 25 and I pretty much always get asked for ID when I buy alcohol and sometimes tobacco too. In the UK, you're asked to show ID if you look under 25.


----------



## au Lait

I still get carded and I'm 30. But I don't mind. It bothers me more when they don't card me tbh.


----------



## estse

20-somthine


----------

